# Slow Spokes DFW “Bicycle Swap Meet and Show” September 20, 2014



## Fattirefan (Aug 28, 2014)

“Bicycle Swap Meet and Show” September 20, 2014

•	in conjunction with “duncanSWITCH” Street Market in Duncanville, TX; and
•	co-sponsored by “Main Street Bicycle Shop” & “Slow Spokes DFW” Cruiser Club

“duncanSWITCH” Street Market is held every third Saturday in downtown Duncanville, TX.  Expect to see 35 or more separate booths with food, crafts, products & services available for your enjoyment.

“Main Street Bicycle Shop” is Duncanville’s local bike shop operated by Tim & Cheree Harper.  Offering new and used bicycles as well as repairs, personalized customer service is their specialty.

“Slow Spokes DFW” Cruiser Club is focused on recreational bicycling.  The club offers monthly cruiser bike rides year-round that are fun for the whole family.

Who doesn’t love a street market and cool bicycles?  So, gather up those spare bike parts & those bicycles you’ve been thinking about selling and bring them out to the “Bicycle Swap Meet and Show,” September 20, 2014.  Start time is 8:00 AM and the event runs until 1:00 PM.  Swap meet spaces are free and available on a first-come basis.  Please bring your own tables and chairs.
There will be a booth at the swap meet that will be selling bike parts & baked goods as a fundraiser for the MS150 organization.

For the Bicycle Show: If you have a cool bike, shine it up & bring it out to show off.  You may enter as many bikes in the show as you like, no charge.  The bicycle show categories are “Best Original, ”Best Custom,” and “Best of Show” and will be determined on a peoples’ choice basis.  Prizes will be awarded.

The Bicycle Swap Meet and Show will take place at the Main Street Bicycle Shop located at 514 N. Main Street, Duncanville, TX  75116.

•	Note: Upcoming Slow Spokes DFW event:  Cruiser bicycle ride on 9/27/14, details TBD.


----------



## jerrykr (Sep 21, 2014)

Here's a Video of the Swap.

https://vimeo.com/106779366
.


----------

